
Trends on Hacker News: Programming Languages and Tools - lettergram
https://austingwalters.com/trends-on-hacker-news-programming-languages-tools/
======
dropmann
I think "popular" is the wrong adjective to describe what these numbers really
indicate.

For example I believe electron is being discussed more, because its more
controversial than classic UI frameworks. That does not mean it is more
popular.

~~~
Null-Set
The hnprofile tool also does sentiment analysis if you want to compare that.
Seems like over the last year electron discussions were indeed much less
favorable than qt discussions.

------
tjwds
I'm a little suspicious; are all name permutations being checked here? For
example, js for javascript and digitalocean for "digital ocean."

~~~
lettergram
You're welcome to compare yourself:

[https://hnprofile.com/compare](https://hnprofile.com/compare)

Type "digitalocean | digital ocean" if you want both options to be searched

------
rinchik
Nodejs is listed as a framework? O_o Among React and Django?

It reads like a badly written resume.

------
camjohnson26
I wonder if golang is lower in the results because people here just call it
Go.

~~~
serg_chernata
I was very surprised to see it barely present in the results.

------
collyw
This is interesting. I imagine given the readership and focus of HN its more
indicate of what languages will be popular in the future than the Stack
Overflow / Github listings.

~~~
thrower123
I wouldn't be that sure whether it is any more likely to hit than any other
prognosticator. For every Go or Rust that gets a lot of play here, there's a
D, or Nim, or Crystal, or Pony, or a half-dozen promising upstarts that never
amount to anything. There's also perennial interest in esoteric academic
languages, and productive but niche languages that will never go mainstream,
like Haskell and Lisps.

~~~
collyw
That's true, Haskell and Lisp get a lot more love here than they do in the
real world.

------
Kagerjay
How is this data being populated?

Ruby on rails gets its own post about whether its dead or not, about once
every few months

NodeJS is not a framework its a language, but I guess you mean NodeJS +
Express.

~~~
fierro
Node is not a language per se. Its an environment built around JavaScript and
npm with some framework-like features, like eventing.

------
RickJWagner
1\. Wow, Javascript has taken over the world

2\. SQL as #2? Shocking.

3\. Open Source is dominating.

